# Trapping Video



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody has watched "Teachers of The Night" videos by Clint Locklear. They have night footage of animals working sets. I was thinking of getting the coyote one, but was wondering if it was worth the money( $49.00). I really don't have a problem catching coyotes, but figured I may pick up a few things and maybe see some cool footage of them working different sets. Any input would be great.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Maybe try to find it used? That $50 for a DVD is ridiculous.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd buy it burn it and return it. $50 buck is a load of cash. Let me know if you get it. 
xdeano


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

Its, not worth the money.


----------

